# Deputy Sheriff Robert "Bobby" Crapse, Sr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Robert "Bobby" Crapse, Sr.*

Bryan County Sheriff's Office, Georgia

End of Watch: Friday, June 15, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 6/15/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Injured

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Bobby Crapse was killed when his patrol vehicle was struck head-on by a wrong way driver on I-95, near mile mark 97 in Chatham County, at approximately 2:15 am.

He had just completed a traffic control assignment and was driving back to the north part of Bryan County when the crash occurred. Deputy Crapse's canine partner sustained very minor injuries in the crash.

Deputy Crapse is survived by his wife and three children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Clyde R. Smith
Bryan County Sheriff's Office
95 Public Safety Way
Pembroke, GA 31321

Phone: (912) 653-3800

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21303-deputy-sheriff-robert-bobby-crapse-sr#ixzz1xtNevaXU


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

You just never know....... Rest in Peace, Deputy Crapse.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

